

I'm In Like With You raises $1.5 million, plans to use it all to hold a big party - gscott
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13577_3-9978390-36.html?tag=nefd.riv

======
tptacek
This story would be interesting if it was true. Instead, it's incredibly
boring.

~~~
gscott
The party part is at the bottom. In the past I have seen some interesting im
in like you comments, so I thought people would like the story.

"Forman told CNET News.com that the entirety of the $1.5 million would be used
to throw a large-scale party, but we think that one's a joke."

My feelings are that they had better be careful about hiring expensive
employees because they will blow through the 1.5 million like no tomorrow.
Hire the flash game developers, buy (inexpensive) ads, don't hire too many
expensive employees.

------
DaniFong
The editorializing of titles should really be mellowed down.

~~~
gscott
The title only included factual items from the article 1) The funding 2) The
humor came from the company and was not just made up out of thin air.

~~~
mattmaroon
Yeah, I don't see that as editorializing. That would be "Im In Like With You
Raises $1.5 million funding and I still have no idea what that site does."

------
swivelmaster
Good for them. I like iminlikewithyou.

